# Facial Torture Costume/ PROP??



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone please help me out. About a week ago I found a haunt website that sold (bear with me on the description) mechanical looking facial torture devices.. Like something you might see in SAW or House of 1000 Corpses.

The devices were metal and looked like good quality.. they were also quite pricey. Unfortunately I cannot find the site anymore and I cant define it well enough for a Google search.

thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

http://gore-galore.com/tortureboxes.php
That what you're looking for?


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Zach

Its very close, the only difference is I want one that can be applied to a live actor. I swear someone made these.


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.****dupstuff.com/


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.****dupstuff.com/oral.htm

to be exact


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

You guys nailed it!!

Thats the one I was looking for

thanks


----------

